# Chang K Yu Tae-kwon-do Judo Hapkido



## Journey (Nov 26, 2007)

Does anyone know this instructor. I ask because I studied with him years ago and am trying to reassmble my lineage of the styles I have studied and their origins. 

www.*yusacademy*.com


----------

